# Another Possible Buy



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Looks like a good beginner horse. Very patient with a less experienced rider....Her back looks a little long, and I did notice her head bobs a bit?


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

She looks like a wonderful patient ol' gal! I would personally be wary of purchasing a horse that age, just because as you advance and become ready to move on to more adventurous riding, the horse is going to be ready to be moving down to light riding/semi-retirement. As well, she does bob her head, and travel with a hollow back, which are probably the result of lots of beginners bouncing around and catching themselves with the reins. That body carriage is not the best as far as promoting a long riding career for the horse, at least not with full size riders. . . That said, a patient "bombproof" old horse is worth it's weight in gold! Me, I'd look for something along the same lines, but 15-17 years old. Happy hunting!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

she is a cute thing. She does bob her head and she has a rather long back.
She seems patient and seems like she knows her stuff. She would be a great beginner horse but I would keep in mind of what payette said. If you feel that you guys truely clicked then consider getting her. She will teach you the ropes and be your friend but make sure you get a vet check...seriously...we had to put down our old mare because someone wasn't truthful so I would def. do it. And the vet can tell you if she needs light riding,how good her health is,any problems she might have in the future,etc.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Is that you riding?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a woman at the barn (who I've been speaking to)'s little sister. She's very beginner, and she did her first canter, fell off. The horse immediately stopped and when she got back on she took her in a canter again, but slower this time.

I know she's old, and will do a vet check. I want a beginner horse, though. If she lasts two or three years I'll be happy with her, because I probably won't be doing serious competitive for a while, and I might end up using her for lower level dressage because most likely arthritis will kick into her joints one day or another. I /know/ I'm going to have to get a better horse, but once I'm experienced I'll start looking for a horse to actually compete with. I've just never seen a horse "claimed" to be this great with beginners and handicapped. I'm not a beginner, but I'm definetely green to an English saddle, and although I /know/ what to do, I know how to balance and not pull on the reins and etc, my body hasn't quite learned how to balance in it yet, adn trotting very little because at my old barn the horse refused to trot.

That said, the old horse I used /showed/ her age. When she rides she doesn't look 22 at all, I just worry about what might be happening internally with her.


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

As long as she's in good health (as she appears to be!) and you take prim-o care of her, she should last you several years. Arabs generally live longer then many other breeds. Our arab gelding is 29 and still going strong, giving lessons and local competitions. He is the same way as this mare you are looking at; he knows the level of his rider, and takes good care of them. If they fall or start flopping around unsteadily, he stops instantly.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

How much is she?


You know what. I can tell you want this horse by the way you are talking about her. Have you ridden her? If you feel it in your gut then get the vet check and if everything is good then get her. As you said you won't be doing anything serious for awhile and this horse can lead you to a great start it seems like.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice looking mare and she seems extremely kind, even with her rider being all over the place.

At 22 y/o, that mare has plenty of time left in her. Arabs generally live into their late 20s-early 30s, barring any health problems.

Elmer Bandit was 39 when he was put down, and won his last endurance race at 38. Those Ayrabs are hardy little beasties! 

The mare does look a touch thin to me, but nothing drastic. She certainly looks healthy and able to carry a rider without any problems.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought the girl did a good job riding her..she was bit all over the place and tugged on those reins when posting but she is new. I thought she did pretty good for her first time.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok here is my take on it. I have no idea what English riding is about, but I can see that the rider is grabbing the reins, she can't post a trot, and is slamming all over the place. The saddle looks to be too small for her front to back, she is sitting too far back at times. The mare is being very kind with her, and I can understand her head bobbing a bit with this rider just from being uncomfortable. If this rider were to take MY mare out, she would have been dumped off just because of her inexperience and ineptitude.

That said- if she vet checks clean, her teeth are good, and her manners are good- I would say you'd have a darn fine horse to learn on. There is no reason a well cared for horse can't live into their 30's nowadays with our good vet care. By the time she's ready to retire your skills will be improved and you'll be ready for something different anyway. =)


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I absolutely agree with draftrider. If the horse is behaving that well with a novice like that, and passes the vet check with no glaring issues, I think she will be worth her weight in gold to you! An Arab at 22 is like most other horses at 18, lol. Good luck!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

She's asking $900, but may go down, in part because of my interest, and my interest in the facilities if I decide to board there.

She did say she had to force her to do the video, which means that she probably doesn't take any interest in riding and hasn't done much.

It is something I'm feeling in my gut, yeah. I haven't ridden her yet. I trust people, and to see if she really did behave how the owner acts I wanted to see the video, and I think she's proved she does. So long as she acts reasonable under my seat I will be happy.

As for the tack, I will be using her tack. Know, however, that I think she's a lesson horse and probably has to be used for many different riders. I may be using her tack for a short time since it has been offered, but if I buy her eventually I'll buy a well-fitting saddle.

I'm planning on her for as far as I can take her, and I don't underestimate her abilities. As for health, I think they give a static amount, with no extra charge for providing anything we provide. When I get a little less busy I'm hoping to go out and ride her.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't wait to see how it goes. That is awesome. Good luck!


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

i think you can find a better horse. this mare will cost you more then you will get out of her. 

i'm not sure how big you are either, but in the vid thats a tiny little horse and the rider is too big.

i'd spend the money and wait a while for a horse with more training and possibly younger.

just my opinion becasue you will advance too fast for her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly really like her. She could probably use some corrective training just because she has been a school horse for so long but you can see in the vid that she is patient and forgiving, just what a beginner horse needs to be. I honestly think that the head bob that so many people noticed is due to how she is being ridden. The girl is catching her mouth and when trying to post the trot, she is just bouncing off the cantle of the saddle which likely is causing it to pinch. That tells me that she is a very broke horse with a good mind to be so controlled under that. Just make sure to get a very thorough vet check and if you like her, go for it. 22 is the new 17 .


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Now there can be a debate about the rider being too big for the horse. Many will read this post and some might become offended by that.There are many bigger sized people who ride smaller framed horses and they carry them just fine. The vet can evaluate the horse and the buyer can ask what the vet thinks about how much the horse can carry without issue. I rode a little arab mare...will I had NO CLUE how to properly place my feet and reins but I'm better about that now..here is a picture of me with the horse










In this picture my reins are waaay too high and my feet are awful..Please do not critique me..this was the first time I actually tried riding and she was very patient at the time but also was barn sour...reaaaally barn sour.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I cannot see the pictures, Gidget, but I will be considering other buys. I do really like her, but another horse I'm rather interested in is a 18-year-old Quarab with similar training, but hasn't been used for lessons.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I just fear that I won't be able to handle a horse that's younger. With my resources, book knowledge, and people, I prrobably could manage, and I know it depends on the horse and the individual, but actually /doing/ it is a completely different manner than knowing what to do.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> I just fear that I won't be able to handle a horse that's younger. With my resources, book knowledge, and people, I probably could manage, and I know it depends on the horse and the individual, but actually /doing/ it is a completely different manner than knowing what to do.


I'm riding a 7 year old mare right now, and a 36 year olds gelding thats done EVERYTHING.

I wouldn't think twice about putting a beginner on the mare (just a while ago a 5 year old took her for a ride), but there is NO WAY I'd put a beginner on the 36 year old. I also wouldn't put a beginner on Pro (25), or my friends 22 year olds mare.

One of the therapy horses here is 8 - turning 9. She's the best horse in the program.

Just keep in mind that just because a horse is older it's going to be better then a 10 or 15 year old. I know it's not always the case.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Nope thats very true Pro. The best horse I have ever worked with at the therapy program was a 5 yr old quarter mare. Most of her horses are 18-20 yr old geldings, but this little mare is fabulous.

You just need to find a horse with good training and a good attitude. =)


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I have an 8 year old mare and she has spunk but that is just her personality I believe.She likes to test me a lot to see if she can get away with anything.

My mom's horse is 14 and she is sooooooooo mellow. You can do anything with her.She's not my type of horse though because she is really slow and well my horse can be slow if asked but if you want to run around(i'm a beginner and shouldn't be galloping) she will and she goes fast but I have to be totally aware of things because she will try bucking sometimes. I don't think she is in pain cause I always due checkher and TRUST me in she lets you know if she is in pain. I think she does it cause she gets excited and again she is testing me. I stayed on and got her under control and she didn't do it for the rest of the time. I wonder if she was seeing if I could stay on?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Hmm
What do you ya'll think of this horse?





 
That's the 18 y/old Quarab I was speaking of.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

She looks swaybacked to me? Do you have any photos of her untacked?


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

No, I don't, they're all tacked up.

If she is (and I understand I'm asking for opinions and there are no perfect horse), how much of a problem would that be?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Depends on the degree, but most swaybacked horses are completely sound to ride. The trick is that they need better saddle pads than a round backed horse, to avoid bridging of the saddle.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I would expect (as a 18 y/old mare) that is might be caused by having children, because I know that takes a toll on backs.

If I just need a bit more padding, I think I'd be fine with that. Since I'm no expert, how does her form and conformation look?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks like her front right knee bows out a bit and she seems to have a bit of a head bob in the June 2010 clip just before the dressage from 09. Wonder if she's developed some issue? Didn't notice any bob in the other clips. She is cute though.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I think that horse is swaybacked. But it wouldn't matter too much, she has a nice,gentle look in her eye and looks like she knows what she's doing.
I say try her 
I saw the head bob too, but while it was bobbing she seemed perfectly content, her ears were pricked etc.
The only way to know is to try her and get a vet check


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I do know she has early stage arthritis, but the woman said the vet said that so far she doesn't need to slow down on anything.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Plus, horses with arthritis really need at least mild exercise to keep those joints moving. It's when they are retired to a stall or out to pasture where they don't move around that they really go downhill fast.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

So you don't think it'll be a problem? I'm totally planning on using her and exercising her.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Many horses that are 18 and have been used at all in their lives will have some arthritis somewhere. The vet would be the best person to determine the extent though. As for it being a problem? Probably not. You would probably want to feed her some kind of joint supplement just to help but her having a job should do her good.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm considering buying a healthy, younger horse though. I just know that the responsibility is enormous and I'll be getting myself into something that will most likely degenerate and instead of moving up into the prime of it's life it'll be moving downwards.

I'm still looking for something a bit older, but probably about 8-12 years instead of 18-22 or so. ^_^ But so long as it's broken I'm confident I can spend time to train to my needs.


----------

